# CO2 Reactor



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I've searched around on Google and the DIY section on APC, but I can't find a DIY reactor that doesn't involve buying a powerhead or pvc pipes. Is there a way to use a small coke bottle or anything like that? 

Thanks.


----------



## Asphenaz (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe you could adapt something like this?

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/reactor.gif

Why would you not want to use PVC?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sure you've seen this thread before, but this really does work quite well, and for around 10$, its not going to break the bank either.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I just went ahead and bought the small powerhead on Petco. Thanks guys.


----------

